# 2nd iui at ivf wales



## newhome (Dec 3, 2009)

This is my 2nd go at iui. Had to have a follicle reduction the last time looking the same way for the 2nd go.


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

good luck
i conceived on my second iui at ivfwales so lets hope it does the same for you


----------



## AEP (Jul 29, 2010)

Newhome, we are due to start our third IUI in December I had a follicle reduction on the first two as They seemed worried that we could have quads, second time around still 4 good sized follicles all over 18 they were not concerned at all and didn't want to give me a reduction. Good luck with yours, fingers crossed good luck


----------



## daisydot (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi everyone im at ivf wales too although i have a bit of a wait until i can even go on the list, im just wondering if your iui treatment was on the nhs and if so how long was the waiting list for you. thanks x


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

i had NHS IUI.  we waited eight months for our initial appointment at the unit and then once we had been put on the waiting list we waited six months for our first IUI treatment.  ours was a bit of a complicated story as we were for various reasons not very happy with our treatment and wrote a letter of complaint, we were then offered our first cycle by way of response.  i suspect we would have waited longer than six months had we not complained.  our second cycle was then cancelled when they decided to suspend IUI treatments for three months at the end of last year so we eventually had our second cycle four months after the first.


----------

